# wd-40?



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Can i use wd-40 on my wheels to prevent surface rust, or will that take off the plating?


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

yes you can use it,it wont hurt the chrome but it will collect alot of dust


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

is there anything better that i should use instead?


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

I cant think of anything better to prevent rust but eagle 1 wire wheel cleaner will remove rust.Just dont use it on gold plated or powder coated rims.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

man that shit is a mother fucker to get off


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

I used 0000 superfine steel wool to get the rust off , it worked really good I just couldn't reach some spots.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Mar 13 2008, 05:48 PM~10162211
> *I cant think of anything better to prevent rust but eagle 1 wire wheel cleaner will remove rust.Just dont use it on gold plated or powder coated rims.
> *


I dont have a problem using it on my Gold and Green Daytons :dunno: I just dont let it sit on there to long. The gold actually pops with that stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've seen a lot of rims fall apart with loose spokes and figured this was caused by wd-40 anybody know anything about that


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 05:46 AM~10165800
> *I've seen a lot of rims fall apart with loose spokes and figured this was caused by wd-40 anybody know anything about that
> *


I spray it on a towel and then rub it on the wires, spraying directly im sure will eventually loosen spokes.


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 08:46 AM~10165800
> *I've seen a lot of rims fall apart with loose spokes and figured this was caused by wd-40 anybody know anything about that
> *


what did you use to clean your all golds


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Mar 14 2008, 10:51 PM~10172146
> *what did you use to clean your all golds
> *


soap n water and when I could get my hands on it slammin wire wheel cleaner


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

polish your wheels it takes forever but i think thats the best way to go ive always used bluemagic or eagle one


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Dont use WD-40 on your wheels, just keep them dry and you wont have a rust problem,WD-40 will stain your chrome in the long run and is a bitch to clean off if its been sitting on them for a while,You might as well use tres-flores on them bitches if you fuggin' with WD-40 on your wheels.......... :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Dayton uses wd-40. If you have gold and are concerned about acid you can use citrus wire wheel cleaner to get the wd off. If you are a hippy and are concerned even more you can use grapefruit juice. Shit cleans bongs even lol


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 15 2008, 09:26 PM~10177732
> *Dayton uses wd-40. If you have gold and are concerned about acid you can use citrus wire wheel cleaner to get the wd off. If you are a hippy and are concerned even more you can use grapefruit juice. Shit cleans bongs even lol
> *


No they dont :twak: ,The homie Gary @ Dayton said "Dont use wd-40 on your wheels,it will tarnish/stain the chrome in the long run " he said "use Dayton wire wheel cleaner or Eagle one wire wheel cleaner there both basically the same." :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 16 2008, 09:46 AM~10179738
> *No they dont :twak: ,The homie Gary @ Dayton said "Dont use wd-40 on your wheels,it will tarnish/stain the chrome in the long run " he said "use Dayton wire wheel cleaner or Eagle one wire wheel cleaner there both basically the same." :thumbsup:
> *


 It doesnt matter to me what Gary says. When you pull a set of d's out of the box they have a preservative coating on them (wd-40)


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

straight from Dayton read #4

Cleaning and Care of Chrome Plated Wire Wheels
This is adapted from Dayton Wire Wheels care instructions

1. Never use polish or abrasive cleaners on chrome. Rubbing compounds or polishes will remove the chrome plating.

2. Never apply cleaners to wheels which are HOT from use. Many car wash wheel cleaners and chrome brightener solutions can remove chrome if applied to hot wheels. Always cool wheels with water before applying cleaner.

3. Before washing wheels, apply a pH neutral soap such as P-21-S. Allow to soak for 1-2 minutes. During the soaking, heavy dirt deposits can be loosened with a stiff bristle paint brush. Wash off the cleaner with a high pressure water spray.

4. Protect the wheels and increase their brilliance by applying WD-40, non-abrasive wax, or similar protective coating.

5. If light surface rust ever appears on the wheels, it can be removed by various 2 step cleaners such as Eagle One or Espree Wire Wheel Cleaner.
CAUTION: Acid based cleaners are powerful and should not be used frequently. Do not apply to dry or hot wheels -- cool wheels with water before applying cleaner. Do not allow cleaners to remain on wheels for longer than recommended by the manufacturer. Rinse wheels thoroughly with water when cleaning is completed. Excessive cleaning or inadequate rinsing will remove and weaken chrome plating.

6. Hard silicon carbide rotating brushes are being used at some car washes. These brushes, intended to clean white side-wall tires, can damage the finish of the wheels. Tracks used to guide the vehicle through some car washes can also cause damage.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 16 2008, 12:20 PM~10180152
> *It doesnt matter to me what Gary says. When you pull a set of d's out of the box they have a preservative coating on them (wd-40)
> *


I SUGGEST THE SAME THING AND PLAN TO DO THE SAME 

GIVE YOUR WHEELS A GOOD COAT OF WD40 LET IT SIT TILL THE NEXT TIME YOU PLAN TO WASH YOUR WHEELS 
ANY TIME YOUR CAR IS SUBJECT TO BAD WHEATHER EVEN JUST MOISTURE GIVE THEM A COAT 

WD40 IS YOUR BEST FRIEND


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 16 2008, 12:09 PM~10180467
> *I SUGGEST THE SAME THING AND PLAN TO DO THE SAME
> 
> GIVE YOUR WHEELS A GOOD COAT OF WD40 LET IT SIT TILL THE NEXT TIME YOU PLAN TO WASH YOUR WHEELS
> ...


 I coat all kinds of parts too stainless, aluminum all of it


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

good to know.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 16 2008, 01:09 PM~10180467
> *I SUGGEST THE SAME THING AND PLAN TO DO THE SAME
> 
> GIVE YOUR WHEELS A GOOD COAT OF WD40 LET IT SIT TILL THE NEXT TIME YOU PLAN TO WASH YOUR WHEELS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats what i'm talkin about,been doin that for awhile..


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

Should I put WD40 on a brand new - str8 out of the box Galaxy wire wheels? Or is that unnecessary?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Schidek said:


> Should I put WD40 on a brand new - str8 out of the box Galaxy wire wheels? Or is that unnecessary?


Yes, chinas are knwn ta rust..


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

scooby said:


> It doesnt matter to me what Gary says. When you pull a set of d's out of the box they have a preservative coating on them (wd-40)


My dayton newsletter(lol)says to spray them down with WD for the winter if they are sitting in storage,they will not loosen spokes or discolor chrome.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

scooby said:


> It doesnt matter to me what Gary says. When you pull a set of d's out of the box they have a preservative coating on them (wd-40)


That coating is NOT WD-40!!!!

WD-40 will stain your wheels if you leave it on the wheels for a while.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Straight from the dayton newsletter,they send this out every fall,very bottom of next post.
3. Once the wheel is dry coat them with WD-40 concentrating on any areas where the spokes connect to the rim and hub. This will chase any water hidden in the crevices out and protect them from moisture during storage.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

​
























*November 2012*





_IN THIS ISSUE_



_Tall And Skinny Triple Cross Wheels._ Dayton's tall and skinny selection is a combination of large diameter rims with a lower 72-spoke count. This style is great for keeping a nostalgic look with todays technology for strength and durability. Like all Dayton Wire wheels they carry a 3-year limited warranty against manufacturers defects. Sizes range from 16" to 20" and you can have them customized to fit your hot rod. 

Call today for more info. Click the picture to see more.







_Imperial Speedster_ Checking in with Murray Pfaff and the Imperial Speedster. Click the picture to check out the latest article on "AutoTrader Classics" website. 

As owner, designer and builder Murray Pfaff puts it, the Imperial Speedster is the concept car that Chrysler never envisioned. It's a two-seat roadster hewn from a massive 1959 Imperial Crown Custom sedan.

Click the picture to read more.







_ Woodill Wildfire with Dayton Wire Wheels._ The Woodill Wildfire was a sports car built by Dodge and Willys dealer Blanchard Robert "Woody" Woodill from 1952 to 1958 in Downey California. The Wildfire used a fiberglass body and is credited with being the first complete fiberglass car available with approximately 15 produced and another 285 sold as kits.A child's version of the vehicle called the Brushfire was also available. 
In September, 2012 a Woodill Wildfire was featured on the Discovery Channel TV show Fast N' Loud. The stars of the show, Gas Monkey Garage restored the car and added a new set of much stronger Dayton Wire wheels.







_Motorcycle wheels _ This is the perfect time of year to order your motorcycle wheels. Dayton Wire Wheels offers a great selection of motorcycle wheels in a variety of sizes and styles. We have fitments for Harley Davidson, Victory, Indian and some V-Star motorcycles. Dayton motorcycle wheels have a 3 year limited warranty against manufacturers defects. Each wheel is hand crafted in our Dayton, OH factory using polished stainless steel spokes and 4-layer nickel chrome. 

Check out the website or give us a call to find out more.







_Dayton Wire Wheel cleaner and proper maintenance._ For those of us who live where the snow flies it is a good time to put your winter wheels on. Make sure after removal you prep your Dayton Wire Wheels for storage. Taking these steps will help insure your wheels are safe and ready to install in the spring. 

1. Clean the wheels thoroughly with Dayton Wire Wheel Cleaner. 

2. Dry the wheels of any water using a soft towel and or compressed air for those hard to reach places. If you don't have compressed air a leaf blower works well too. 

3. Once the wheel is dry coat them with WD-40 concentrating on any areas where the spokes connect to the rim and hub. This will chase any water hidden in the crevices out and protect them from moisture during storage.


 








 Like us on Facebook and get signed up for a chance to win a free case of 
Dayton Wheel Cleaner.*Offer Expires: 11/30/12* 







​






 
 
















Dayton Wire Wheels | 115 Compark Rd | Dayton | OH | 45459​










​


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I coat wires with wd-40 if they'll be left outside over winter. I spray a rag and just wipe the wheels down, not actually spray on the wheels. If wheels are coming inside, I just clean and polish.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ive never ever in my life had to use or have used wd 40 on any wheels. must be a new thing to help compensate for low quality wheels. when i used to drive the low daily year around work school cruise,a real daily, still never used no wd 40 on the wheel.


----------

